# RICER defeated!!!



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i posted this thing in the off topic shit. what was i thinking. took me forever to find out where i put that thread at. anyways, check it out http://home.comcast.net/~wrxdan/Honda1.wmv 

finally a battle: RICER(literally) vs. dont matter, it's racing a ricer.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM, poor HONDA hahahaha got put in its place like the good little bitch that he is!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that video was lame as hell.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

But funny!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

that was pretty funny but kinda lame at the same time. that muscle car sounded like it was pushing alot of HP to go against some honda civic hatcback



it would be like racing a 240sx with a KA V.S a Mclaren F1 i wondwer who would win lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:lame:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Indeed it is lame but he was stupid for going up against sumthing like that when he jumped off the liine i would of gave up


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i highly doubt that civic was actually trying to beat that car. did anyone else happen to notice that it ran in the 8's? that's a trailer queen.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It had a chute. Of course it was a trailer queen


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> that was pretty funny but kinda lame at the same time. that muscle car sounded like it was pushing alot of HP to go against some honda civic hatcback
> 
> 
> 
> it would be like racing a 240sx with a KA V.S a Mclaren F1 i wondwer who would win lol


yah but do you see any of the 240sx being owned like a bitch??? nope. now we lookin at a civic, RICED OUT! what we see in this video is a civic gettin crushed. how do you know if he was actually not racing that whatever it is.
we'll never know. it got crushed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Those damm kids on litthe Civics and CRX think they are the all mighty stinkiest of stinkiest pile of shit.......im glad he got CRUSHED!!!!!! (new vocab added thanks to HondaHater) :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:cheers:


Loki said:


> Those damm kids on litthe Civics and CRX think they are the all mighty stinkiest of stinkiest pile of shit.......im glad he got CRUSHED!!!!!! (new vocab added thanks to HondaHater) :cheers:


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!What the hell was he thinking? :dumbass:


----------



## quadking51 (Mar 2, 2004)

that craps hillarious he deservs to get smoked drivin that hoopdy :dumbass:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL That's some funny shit. I wonder if he though he was going to win.

That had to have been bracket racing you wouldn't think he would be that dumb


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> That had to have been bracket racing you wouldn't think he would be that dumb


but did you see the car he was driving??? Of course he was dumb.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol


----------



## crandizzle (Mar 10, 2004)

damn ricer.......from the times that looked like a dx that the kid throw a muffler and intake on and thought he was fast...alot of kids in my town are dunb ricer.......you got a muffler oh shit you got to be fast.....morons..hate em


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

crandizzle said:


> damn ricer.......from the times that looked like a dx that the kid throw a muffler and intake on and thought he was fast...alot of kids in my town are dunb ricer.......you got a muffler oh shit you got to be fast.....morons..hate em




what are u talkin about u hate them??? 

I fucking love them personally cause with out them, i wouldnt be able to have fun on the freeways lol ahhahahahahahahhaahhaahahahah :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## crandizzle (Mar 10, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> what are u talkin about u hate them???
> 
> I fucking love them personally cause with out them, i wouldnt be able to have fun on the freeways lol ahhahahahahahahhaahhaahahahah :thumbup: :fluffy:



did i say i hate them??? no kids around my town think they are fast when the throw a uni on their car and an intake...........not once did i say i hate the sound of the complete exhaust........ :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

without rice, my vespa would have no aftermarket support.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

BILLYJUAN VERSUS CRANDIZZLE :hal:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i bet 10 bucks on billy!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> i bet 10 bucks on billy!!!!! :cheers:


lol :cheers: crandazzle sucks. a noob, billyjuan may be a noob, but i think he can handle business. anybody care to post opinions :fluffy:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes, i would

no more flame wars!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

well that's an opinion, bob, so :fluffy: 


any other opinions. lmao


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> yes, i would
> 
> no more flame wars!!!


 that would just be weird around here and you kno it 

:fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## Dog.Soldier (Mar 13, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> i posted this thing in the off topic shit. what was i thinking. took me forever to find out where i put that thread at. anyways, check it out http://home.comcast.net/~wrxdan/Honda1.wmv
> 
> finally a battle: RICER(literally) vs. dont matter, it's racing a ricer.



ya ya it was a nice car but that was sooo lame your like a big jock picking on a skinny nerd.. and your cars all muscle but i bet a 300zx all riced out would own you


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> LOL That's some funny shit. I wonder if he though he was going to win.
> 
> That had to have been bracket racing you wouldn't think he would be that dumb


Nah if it was bracket racing the civic would have been given a head start as that dogdes handicap. who knows the civc guy might have challenged him. All we do know is that, that civic got a major ass whoopin! :thumbup:


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Dog.Soldier said:


> ya ya it was a nice car but that was sooo lame your like a big jock picking on a skinny nerd.. and your cars all muscle but i bet a 300zx all riced out would own you


Dude, you are a newb. the way that dodge took off it must have easily been pushing close to 700 horse or more. A "riced out 300zx" would have never been able to smoke it, sorry. You are stupid. :dumbass:


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Dog.Soldier said:


> ya ya it was a nice car but that was sooo lame your like a big jock picking on a skinny nerd.. and your cars all muscle but i bet a 300zx all riced out would own you


Your still stupid! So shut up and go home dumbass :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

:wtf:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol a lot has happened in one day


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol a lot has happened in one day


dont worry. you guys missed nothing important while being banned.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Just wanted to see if anyone knows about this web site.
http://www.sdsefi.com/features/240sx.htm

Adding a turbo and the methanol to a KA24E or doing the SR20DET swap.. Which would yield more power (useable power)?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dont be hijacking my motherfreaking thread. :hal: how's that bluebob? not a vulgar post??? make your own. it aint hard, noob.
:thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you tryin to push me?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe don't push your luck


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> dont be hijacking my motherfreaking thread. :hal: how's that bluebob? not a vulgar post??? make your own. it aint hard, noob.
> :thumbup:


All right, damn. Ever hear of asking nicely?

Hondas all suck, they always will.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

yes they do suck, always will


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> i posted this thing in the off topic shit. what was i thinking. took me forever to find out where i put that thread at. anyways, check it out http://home.comcast.net/~wrxdan/Honda1.wmv
> 
> finally a battle: RICER(literally) vs. dont matter, it's racing a ricer.


HA, It is great watching honda's get toasted but even better when you toast them your self.


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

i am already sick and tired of all you d*cks thinking that your shat don't stink, and i have only been a member for 2 months. all of you lways saying how crappy hondas are. a car is a car, speed is speed, if a honda can be made to run a 9, then it is the same as a friggin 240 that can be made to run as fast. do you guys ever wonder why your site only has 9,338 member, and Honda-tech has 76,119 members, its because your idiots are too busy raggin on newbies, and bashing on hondas, rather than helping some people that just want to make their car better/faster. i bet not one person on this board has seen a all-mighty nissan get beat by a 8-second DRAG car, do you all think that he went up to that guy and asked to race, or did he go to a drag strip to race his car against a clock (NO!!!) people don't take there stock street car to race a trailered drag car, unless they are idiots (like most of you)

do you think that the term ricer only goes to honda? uhhh, no. example: every car in fast and the furious....OH NO!!! NOT A RED 240!!! ricer, NO!!!! or maybe the bad-azz blue NISSAN sentra...add up the sticker, the tunning the car in the parking lot of your best friends grocery store, or the ability to adjust your fuel to run 9's, right off the bat...not to mention the guy that does tune the car looks under the hood of a RICED eclipse, and sees a "cool air" and a t4, and a motec exhasut. how do you see an exhaust from the engine bay, and did i metion that motec makes standalone engine managment, not exhaust

even though most of you tard's will just read this and laugh, one or two might stop themselves next time they click on post reply only to "crush" on a ricer r just somone who drives a honda, or to say i am hondahater, because i drive a car put together by a different factory, and my uncle Adolph says that its okay to kill 6 million people, as long as i don't agree with their religon...

anyway, thanks for all the help, NissanForums, but i think i will stick to Hondas, since i am such an inferior human... :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we rag on dumbasses liek you because you are one thing.. a :dumbass:

do you think we care that we have so little memembers? do you not realize we try to scare off people? we don't like new people if you have noticed...do you think we care about your honda? do we care that your leaving us to go back to ur ricer forum? not really... go home ricer boy. go get ur intgra NAWWWWWWS uped. 


> i bet not one person on this board has seen a all-mighty nissan get beat by a 8-second DRAG car, do you all think that he went up to that guy and asked to race, or did he go to a drag strip to race his car against a clock (NO!!!) people don't take there stock street car to race a trailered drag car, unless they are idiots (like most of you)


nope never seen a nissan get beat... it just doesn't happen :fluffy: 
seems like the ricers (like you) like to race fast cars too see how you will do against them. 

don't mind me... i'm just doin a ricer fly by :fluffy: 

good day, i said good day sir....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> i am already sick and tired of all you d*cks thinking that your shat don't stink, and i have only been a member for 2 months. all of you lways saying how crappy hondas are. a car is a car, speed is speed, if a honda can be made to run a 9, then it is the same as a friggin 240 that can be made to run as fast. do you guys ever wonder why your site only has 9,338 member, and Honda-tech has 76,119 members, its because your idiots are too busy raggin on newbies, and bashing on hondas, rather than helping some people that just want to make their car better/faster. i bet not one person on this board has seen a all-mighty nissan get beat by a 8-second DRAG car, do you all think that he went up to that guy and asked to race, or did he go to a drag strip to race his car against a clock (NO!!!) people don't take there stock street car to race a trailered drag car, unless they are idiots (like most of you)
> 
> do you think that the term ricer only goes to honda? uhhh, no. example: every car in fast and the furious....OH NO!!! NOT A RED 240!!! ricer, NO!!!! or maybe the bad-azz blue NISSAN sentra...add up the sticker, the tunning the car in the parking lot of your best friends grocery store, or the ability to adjust your fuel to run 9's, right off the bat...not to mention the guy that does tune the car looks under the hood of a RICED eclipse, and sees a "cool air" and a t4, and a motec exhasut. how do you see an exhaust from the engine bay, and did i metion that motec makes standalone engine managment, not exhaust
> 
> ...


this post cracks me up. lmao. gimme a sec, ill post pics of a car that can do what civics integras gayludes cant do, crush big time nissan cars like a skyline gtr. gimme time to set it up. got my scanner workin...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ur a total nub and you're already making mama jokes.. we're gonna have fun ripping u a new one



first post ever directed at this ricer...and jeong was right... we will. >=]


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

his mama so ugly she walked into a haunted house and came out with a job application. i hate my scanner by the way, i was gonna show an nsx-r pic i took at tuner bash in panama city. beautfiul car.


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> i am already sick and tired of all you d*cks thinking that your shat don't stink, and i have only been a member for 2 months. all of you lways saying how crappy hondas are. a car is a car, speed is speed, if a honda can be made to run a 9, then it is the same as a friggin 240 that can be made to run as fast. do you guys ever wonder why your site only has 9,338 member, and Honda-tech has 76,119 members, its because your idiots are too busy raggin on newbies, and bashing on hondas, rather than helping some people that just want to make their car better/faster. i bet not one person on this board has seen a all-mighty nissan get beat by a 8-second DRAG car, do you all think that he went up to that guy and asked to race, or did he go to a drag strip to race his car against a clock (NO!!!) people don't take there stock street car to race a trailered drag car, unless they are idiots (like most of you)
> 
> do you think that the term ricer only goes to honda? uhhh, no. example: every car in fast and the furious....OH NO!!! NOT A RED 240!!! ricer, NO!!!! or maybe the bad-azz blue NISSAN sentra...add up the sticker, the tunning the car in the parking lot of your best friends grocery store, or the ability to adjust your fuel to run 9's, right off the bat...not to mention the guy that does tune the car looks under the hood of a RICED eclipse, and sees a "cool air" and a t4, and a motec exhasut. how do you see an exhaust from the engine bay, and did i metion that motec makes standalone engine managment, not exhaust
> 
> ...


I think honda's are just a waste of money. Most of my friends have a honda but I havn't seen one last. They always mess up having problem. I always see them on the road always reving up and thinking they have something but really don't. I can't tell you how many times I have toasted a honda, but not once have I ever came up to them reving my engine acting like a :dumbass: . Everythime they come up to me with there enourmous wings and nasty exhaust and thinking there appearance will win the race but never do. If you want to rag on nissan's go back to hondatech!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> first post ever directed at this ricer...and jeong was right... we will. >=]


wow..that was a LONG time ago :givebeer:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

se-r1 said:


> I think honda's are just a waste of money. Most of my friends have a honda but I havn't seen one last. They always mess up having problem. I always see them on the road always reving up and thinking they have something but really don't. I can't tell you how many times I have toasted a honda, but not once have I ever came up to them reving my engine acting like a :dumbass: . Everythime they come up to me with there enourmous wings and nasty exhaust and thinking there appearance will win the race but never do. If you want to rag on nissan's go back to hondatech!


indeed, but they dont break so easily it's the idiot ricers doing pointless revving too high and not taking care of it. honda is one of the best cars to buy for travel and gas saving. STRICTLY ECONOMIC.


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

I totally agree with se-r1 about this forum in general...dont get it twisted, i love to bullshit as much as the next person and i also like to talk cars. But this forum only gets better and people only learn more by new blood coming here and asking new questions or giving new ideas. Yeah, alot of newbies ask old questions( i admit i did it) but its prolly cause they are anxious to get thier feet wet. Most of the other forums i belong to are not as harsh as this one.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Probably the most hilarous honda quote I ever heard was "Hondas are nice, all girls should have one."

Around here in California, Honda is an eye sore. Every few seconds you see one. Someone also said the Honda is a me too car. Retard college kids being cheap, buying hondas because there is a strong aftermarket for performance parts.

But, Nissan has something that honda doesnt (or I didnt care to research it) racing history. The Skyline is easily in the top three of cars of all time. Next time someone gets into the Honda Vs. Everything else, simply mention Skyline GT-R RB26DETT can be tuned to 1,000 HP. Street legal in Japan.

What was that? Oh just another riced honda falling victim to my Nissan.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

RR5 said:


> Probably the most hilarous honda quote I ever heard was "Hondas are nice, all girls should have one."
> 
> Around here in California, Honda is an eye sore. Every few seconds you see one. Someone also said the Honda is a me too car. Retard college kids being cheap, buying hondas because there is a strong aftermarket for performance parts.
> 
> ...


rr5 that was completely noobish what you just said, you cannot compare gtr's with honda unless you talkin nsx, or hell maybe s2k(they have yet to truly prove themselves), maybe there's other hondas okay to compare, who cares, anyways gtr is rwd, tegs, shivics, gayludes are fwd and nowhere near beating a skyline. comparing apples with oranges is what it is. when you talk big time cars with honda and nissan, dont forget the nsx, cuz they will crush skylines as much as skylines would crush the nsx. if you dont know bout that, there's jgtc.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> rr5 that was completely noobish what you just said, you cannot compare gtr's with honda unless you talkin nsx, or hell maybe s2k(they have yet to truly prove themselves), maybe there's other hondas okay to compare, who cares, anyways gtr is rwd, tegs, shivics, gayludes are fwd and nowhere near beating a skyline. comparing apples with oranges is what it is. when you talk big time cars with honda and nissan, dont forget the nsx, cuz they will crush skylines as much as skylines would crush the nsx. if you dont know bout that, there's jgtc.


Noobish?

Excuse me sir, double check the gtr rwd fact please.

Then talk to be about being new.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

RR5 said:


> Noobish?
> 
> Excuse me sir, double check the gtr rwd fact please.
> 
> Then talk to be about being new.


you are comparing a gtr with dumbass economic bullshit. completely unfair, tho i dont mind it cuz seeing a honda get crushed is fun to watch, but still. i feel bad fo rem


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

The Skyline GT-R with the RB26DETT engine is an All Wheel Drive with the ALTESSA system that monitors wheel slip and can divert torque to wheels with better grip (at something like 60 times a second)

and so on and so forth. Hands down the R32 1989 GT-R Skyline was a beast on the track.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

RR5 said:


> The Skyline GT-R with the RB26DETT engine is an All Wheel Drive with the ALTESSA system that monitors wheel slip and can divert torque to wheels with better grip (at something like 60 times a second)
> 
> and so on and so forth. Hands down the R32 1989 GT-R Skyline was a beast on the track.


not all are awd. and indeed the 89 gtr was unstoppable. godzilla stomped em all.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Very true. Some were rear, some were automatic and rear wheel.

Fact is: http://www.j-garage.com/nissan/skyline/2000gtr/2000gtr.html.htm
(regarding the 1989 Skyline)

And then we have the 1990 NSX.
http://members.lycos.nl/hendrik/nsx/specs.htm

Hands down, the skyline would crush the nsx. The nsx was an n/a motor where the skyline was a turbo.

Kind of like apples and oranges though.


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

ever driven any of these cars you speak of? you cant really go by what you read on the net when youre talkin bout the performance of car.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Sadly no, I'm not big on manual transmissions yet.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

torque converter


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

BUCKO5 said:


> i am already sick and tired of all you d*cks thinking that your shat don't stink, and i have only been a member for 2 months. all of you lways saying how crappy hondas are. a car is a car, speed is speed, if a honda can be made to run a 9, then it is the same as a friggin 240 that can be made to run as fast. do you guys ever wonder why your site only has 9,338 member, and Honda-tech has 76,119 members, its because your idiots are too busy raggin on newbies, and bashing on hondas, rather than helping some people that just want to make their car better/faster. i bet not one person on this board has seen a all-mighty nissan get beat by a 8-second DRAG car, do you all think that he went up to that guy and asked to race, or did he go to a drag strip to race his car against a clock (NO!!!) people don't take there stock street car to race a trailered drag car, unless they are idiots (like most of you)
> 
> do you think that the term ricer only goes to honda? uhhh, no. example: every car in fast and the furious....OH NO!!! NOT A RED 240!!! ricer, NO!!!! or maybe the bad-azz blue NISSAN sentra...add up the sticker, the tunning the car in the parking lot of your best friends grocery store, or the ability to adjust your fuel to run 9's, right off the bat...not to mention the guy that does tune the car looks under the hood of a RICED eclipse, and sees a "cool air" and a t4, and a motec exhasut. how do you see an exhaust from the engine bay, and did i metion that motec makes standalone engine managment, not exhaust
> 
> ...


Dude honestly why do you give a shit? Most of what your saying isnt even good english dumbass, and theres a lot more people at honda tech because hondas are cheaper and POS. What the fuck does this have to do with Adolph, you need some serious anger management, oh ya and Honda's Suck and so does your Mom. Chew on that F#$#khead.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Honda will always suck as long as Nissan is around.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you guys are talking about honda vs. nissan here and you cant really compare the 2 at all. there's not exactly any cars that similar except maybe the new civic SI and the new SE-R Spec V. hands down, Spec V wins. oh well. and then you guys are comparing cars that are tuned, which you cant really do either. sure you can tune a Skyline to 1000hp, but you could do it with an NSX, or a civic for that matter. there's honda drag cars running over 1000hp with B18's and such. yes, hondas are cheap, yes parts for them are cheap as well. yes, you see stupid people driving and tuning them that dont have a clue what they are doing. give it time and you'll see more people doing it with nissans as well. not as many, but you will. nissans are now being noticed and people will start ricing them out as well. the only thing we can do about it is bitch slap whoever does it and steal their car. this is a never-ending discussion, and it's also a pointless one. why dont we all put our money where our mouth is and take it to the track? that's the best way to do it. then you see hands down who has the better car. oh, and by the way, there's a mag out now with an S2K running 505whp. i dont know if you consider that proving itself, but i do.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

93blackSER is totally right. Its all a matter of preferrence. It was just the honda owners who decided to install a 7 foot rear wing and a decal that covers the entire rear window to add 100+ whp. Then we started getting the lawnmower exhaust systems. Those are a laugh a minute.

The whole fact of it, we started seeing Honda's getting riced out first.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> you guys are talking about honda vs. nissan here and you cant really compare the 2 at all. there's not exactly any cars that similar except maybe the new civic SI and the new SE-R Spec V. hands down, Spec V wins. oh well. and then you guys are comparing cars that are tuned, which you cant really do either. sure you can tune a Skyline to 1000hp, but you could do it with an NSX, or a civic for that matter. there's honda drag cars running over 1000hp with B18's and such. yes, hondas are cheap, yes parts for them are cheap as well. yes, you see stupid people driving and tuning them that dont have a clue what they are doing. give it time and you'll see more people doing it with nissans as well. not as many, but you will. nissans are now being noticed and people will start ricing them out as well. the only thing we can do about it is bitch slap whoever does it and steal their car. this is a never-ending discussion, and it's also a pointless one. why dont we all put our money where our mouth is and take it to the track? that's the best way to do it. then you see hands down who has the better car. oh, and by the way, there's a mag out now with an S2K running 505whp. i dont know if you consider that proving itself, but i do.


oh yeah that's cool, 500 hp for the s2k, i didnt choose words better but im talkin legendary status. but yes it does prove itself


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you guys forget that most of the cars that you compare are from completely different people. you talk about fully built nissans that are done by either a company or someone who does that stuff for living. then you compare them to the shitty little hondas you see crawling the streets. you cant do that. you can compare two fully built cars that are similar, such as the NSX and Skyline. Skyline will still rule the streets, the track, the strip, etc...that's not the point. any car can be built to so much horsepower. that's not the point of this thread though. the point is that no matter where you go or what you drive, there's someone out there that is going to ricerize the same car you drive. people do it to honda's, to any damn american car, and they are starting to do it to nissan's. i doubt it will ever get to the point that the honda's are at, and i'm damn glad of that.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> you guys forget that most of the cars that you compare are from completely different people. you talk about fully built nissans that are done by either a company or someone who does that stuff for living. then you compare them to the shitty little hondas you see crawling the streets. you cant do that. you can compare two fully built cars that are similar, such as the NSX and Skyline. Skyline will still rule the streets, the track, the strip, etc...that's not the point. any car can be built to so much horsepower. that's not the point of this thread though. the point is that no matter where you go or what you drive, there's someone out there that is going to ricerize the same car you drive. people do it to honda's, to any damn american car, and they are starting to do it to nissan's. i doubt it will ever get to the point that the honda's are at, and i'm damn glad of that.


what did honda/acura have for the nsx, like nismo and 400r. did honda or acura do that. spoon?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Comptech!


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

:givebeer:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Lukesblkser said:


> :givebeer:


 get out of my section...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> what did honda/acura have for the nsx, like nismo and 400r. did honda or acura do that. spoon?


honda has mugen. you probably didnt know that. mugen was started as a racing division for honda by the founders (of honda) brother. then mugen started selling parts off the shelf as well. that would be equal to nismo. the 400r would be the same thing as honda's type r's, although tame compared to the 400r.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> honda has mugen. you probably didnt know that. mugen was started as a racing division for honda by the founders (of honda) brother. then mugen started selling parts off the shelf as well. that would be equal to nismo. the 400r would be the same thing as honda's type r's, although tame compared to the 400r.


i know bout mugen, just wasnt thinking of it cuz it's honda/acura whatever, i dont really care bout it, but now that you mentioned it, i remember mugen makes some killer nsx's. i forget what mugen means.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Who cares. Nismo sounds much much much better than Mungen.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OMFG!!!! lionel, are you making fun of honda again??? that's how u got banned last time remember??

i would drive a civic  they're relatively cheap, have pretty good gas mileage, are reliable, have enough room for other people to ride in, and fast enough. what's wrong with that??


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> indeed, but they dont break so easily it's the idiot ricers doing pointless revving too high and not taking care of it. honda is one of the best cars to buy for travel and gas saving. STRICTLY ECONOMIC.





HondaHater said:


> rr5 that was completely noobish what you just said, you cannot compare gtr's with honda unless you talkin nsx, or hell maybe s2k(they have yet to truly prove themselves), maybe there's other hondas okay to compare, who cares, anyways gtr is rwd, tegs, shivics, gayludes are fwd and nowhere near beating a skyline. comparing apples with oranges is what it is. when you talk big time cars with honda and nissan, dont forget the nsx, cuz they will crush skylines as much as skylines would crush the nsx.


IMO i think lionel is a little calm in this thread... unless someone edited what he said... He some what protected them in his own Lionel way, don't cha think? :thumbup:


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> OMFG!!!! lionel, are you making fun of honda again??? that's how u got banned last time remember??
> 
> i would drive a civic  they're relatively cheap, have pretty good gas mileage, are reliable, have enough room for other people to ride in, and fast enough. what's wrong with that??


Because everybody and there mom has one! :thumbdwn:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> would drive a civic they're relatively cheap, have pretty good gas mileage, are reliable, have enough room for other people to ride in, and fast enough. what's wrong with that



fast enough for what? in drivers ed we had civics and i tried getting on the highway i was flooring it and it wasn't even moving!!!! NOTHING!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude alright I learned how to drive with a Geo Metro.

THREE CYLINDERS!

A Civic is a NHRA Top Fuel dragster comprared to that POS


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

leave Jeong alone. he would drive anything.....IF HE COULD ACTUALLY DRIVE!!! :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

for a second there, i thought jordan was actually defending me. dumb little me 

FYI!!!!! my mommy drives a bmw 750iL  and i have a 240sx 
i can get my permit this week but my parents won't take me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u don't needa have ur parents to get ur permitt with u... unless you want them to hold ur hand


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

they still have to drive him


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, remember my 'revolution against honda' thread. i insulted everybody. got banned, changed my name and im here. nobody gets rid of me. hondas are indeed the best economic car if you dont like buying gas all the time. just like the japanese say 'honda is strictly economic' tho america is ignorant of that fact, but whatever floats their boat. it dont matter. honda sucks. however i will admit some civics are badass. i know a few that are badass, the ones with hybrid engines.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it doesnt always take an engine swap to make a honda fast. it takes a lot of money tho. but honda's are light and nimble and can make good power. if done right, a honda can be a beast. but so can anything else with some money and some knowledge.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> lol, remember my 'revolution against honda' thread. i insulted everybody. got banned, changed my name and im here. nobody gets rid of me. hondas are indeed the best economic car if you dont like buying gas all the time. just like the japanese say 'honda is strictly economic' tho america is ignorant of that fact, but whatever floats their boat. it dont matter. honda sucks. however i will admit some civics are badass. i know a few that are badass, the ones with hybrid engines.


Hondahater is now and permantely cool.

Honda only sucks because everyone has them. We hate people because they flocked to cars with great gas miliage? Pretty much.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

with gas prices the way they are, the hybrid does sound too bad. prius is a bit better though.


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> i am already sick and tired of all you d*cks thinking that your shat don't stink, and i have only been a member for 2 months. all of you lways saying how crappy hondas are. a car is a car, speed is speed, if a honda can be made to run a 9, then it is the same as a friggin 240 that can be made to run as fast. do you guys ever wonder why your site only has 9,338 member, and Honda-tech has 76,119 members, its because your idiots are too busy raggin on newbies, and bashing on hondas, rather than helping some people that just want to make their car better/faster. i bet not one person on this board has seen a all-mighty nissan get beat by a 8-second DRAG car, do you all think that he went up to that guy and asked to race, or did he go to a drag strip to race his car against a clock (NO!!!) people don't take there stock street car to race a trailered drag car, unless they are idiots (like most of you)
> 
> do you think that the term ricer only goes to honda? uhhh, no. example: every car in fast and the furious....OH NO!!! NOT A RED 240!!! ricer, NO!!!! or maybe the bad-azz blue NISSAN sentra...add up the sticker, the tunning the car in the parking lot of your best friends grocery store, or the ability to adjust your fuel to run 9's, right off the bat...not to mention the guy that does tune the car looks under the hood of a RICED eclipse, and sees a "cool air" and a t4, and a motec exhasut. how do you see an exhaust from the engine bay, and did i metion that motec makes standalone engine managment, not exhaust
> 
> ...


ok i'll admit there is some pretty fast honda/acuras out there but answer me this. why the f*ck do they make there hondas look like nissans!


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

akihabro said:


> ok i'll admit there is some pretty fast honda/acuras out there but answer me this. why the f*ck do they make there hondas look like nissans!


Yes, why does the Intregra look like the 89 S13 240?

If ya cant beat them fair, COPY THEM!!


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

RR5 said:


> Yes, why does the Intregra look like the 89 S13 240?
> 
> If ya cant beat them fair, COPY THEM!!


haha i thought the same thing. but tell me this why does the accord look like a skyline? huh u ask...well IT DOESNT nor is it anywhere near a skyline so stop transforming ur cars honda boys


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

akihabro said:


> haha i thought the same thing. but tell me this why does the accord look like a skyline? huh u ask...well IT DOESNT nor is it anywhere near a skyline so stop transforming ur cars honda boys



what the hell? he was saying how the integras looked like the coupes(i think) and hes right. ive heard the taillights actually fit both cars... what are you talking about with skylines and accords?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They dont fit and it should never even be attempted. The last person who tried to do this (integra clear altezza style into an s13 silvia) was run over.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and rightfully so


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

azrps13, they are a waste of metal.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> with gas prices the way they are, the hybrid does sound too bad. prius is a bit better though.


Dude the Prius owns any hybrid out there! And the new one looks pretty damn good.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i actually saw a jetta hybrod prototype the other day. it looks pretty good also.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ill take a jetta hybrid...make the 240 my track car :thumbup:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

akihabro said:


> haha i thought the same thing. but tell me this why does the accord look like a skyline? huh u ask...well IT DOESNT nor is it anywhere near a skyline so stop transforming ur cars honda boys


lol, have you seen the hood of a integra converted to a skyline??? it disgraces the skyline in so many ways


----------

